# Camping Gaz 907.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,
For our first trip into Spain with a MH, we hope to be using Camping Gaz 907 cylinders as back up to Calor. Can anyone tell me if this readily available in Spain and the cost of exchange. I will probably switch to Gaslow for the next time.
Thanks,
Sennen 523.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: CAMPING GAZ 907.*



sennen523 said:


> Hello All,
> For our first trip into Spain with a MH, we hope to be using Camping Gaz 907 cylinders as back up to Calor. Can anyone tell me if this readily available in Spain and the cost of exchange. I will probably switch to Gaslow for the next time.
> Thanks,
> Sennen 523.


see their website for availability >here<

just done a quick check on Barcelona and shed loads of dealers


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

If you have the new 30mb gas regulator why not buy a "jumbo" adaptor from Gaslow (cost £16) it will enable you to use the spanish gas bottles.
Ian


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi sennen523,
Camping gaz is easily obtainable in Spain, I bought a 907 refill in feb this year for about £7. If You are moving on to Portugal there are places on the Algarve where you can get British PROPANE bottles filled and I believe it is also possible in Spain at the Repsol depots but I have never tried or had need to.
Enjoy your trip
Colin


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*CAMPING GAZ 907.*

Thanks for all your info.
nomad, do camping sites sell exchange Camping Gaz (907's) in Spain?

lookback, I do have the new 30mbr. regulator so would be interested in using Spanish gas bottles. Can you give me more info. on exchange and availability please?

Thanks
Sennen523


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Sennen 
Look for a posting about two weeks ago all about gas in spain. I agree with having a 907 bottle as backup because it takes up little space and you can refill it almost anywhere 8.5 euros the last one I got. The spanish tenters use them all the time. However if you are coming down our way (Rojales) I will sell you a full spanish cepsa bottle for 50 euros. If you use the gas then return the empty bottle on your way back home I will give you your money back less deduction of 12.5 euros for the gas. (approx £9 )and the cheapest way to do it. Let me know if this helps you out. This offer applies to anyone from this forum


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Sennen, I have obtained a 907 refill at a couple of Spanish campsites in the past, and I'd expect that most sites would keep a stock of them. As far as Spanish bottles are concerned the offer of the bottle sounds good as to legally obtain a bottle in Spain you should have a Spanish address which can be a campsite and you should also have your installation checked, I've heard that most people just take a barbeque for that but language may also be a problem or at least it would be for me.
Colin


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Sennen 523.
Have not tried it yet. A friend of mine while we were at Benecassim had one and took out a contract with the camp reception for a gas bottle, when he had finished he handed the bottle in and got his deposit back. I was using camping gaz as a backup but was impressed. This year I will be at La Manga for 3 months and will deal thru the Reception. I still carry a Camping Gaz 907 for emergencies. Do you have the Camping Gaz adaptor that fits onto the pigtail? (available in most caravan accessory shops)
Ian


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello Ian, (lookback)
Thanks for this information, I have bought the pigtail and valve from Gaslow.
Al
Sennen523.


----------



## 108533 (Nov 30, 2007)

*GAZ 907 in Spain*

Good afternoon C7KEN
Can you help me out?
I am presently in Nerja having used one 6kg Calor bottle to get here.
Before leaving the UK I bought a Spanish bottle connector and hose from Gaslow. On my travels I bought a Cepsa silver bottle from the delivery man.
The problem is the bottle is 12.5kg and will not fit through the gas cupboard door by about 0.5 inch. I checked around and they only appear to do one size- is this correct?
I have looked at Repsol bottles and they do a smaller size but it is bulbous.
Your comments would be appreciated as I have planned another 6 weeks away and have started on the other 6kg Calor bottle.
PS. I am a subscriber -Staten Island- but cannot remember my password or have it sent to my home PC, so I have set up this temporary account to access the forum.
Regards
Brian


----------

